# Imperial College Undergraduate Research Project



## sjawad (Apr 16, 2010)

Hello everyone,

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/5WH2V5P

I am a medical student at Imperial College, London, messaging you on behalf of my group, also medical students. We are conducting a research project regarding stem cells and their use in treating a number of medical conditions abroad, including diabetes. A significant number of patients from the UK travel abroad for stem cell therapies every year, as these have not yet been approved in the UK. We would like to hear your opinions about 'Stem Cell tourism'.

Our aim is to look into how informed patients are about these overseas treatments with a view to compiling a patient education leaflet that can give patients more information about how to make decisions regarding going abroad for treatment, what the associated risks are, and how to ensure that they are making the best decision.

We would be most appreciative if you could fill in the below survey (also linked above). If you have any problems with the survey website, please email sarah.jawad09@imperial.ac.uk.

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/5WH2V5P

Thank you,
Sarah


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 16, 2010)

this isn't news......


----------



## sjawad (Apr 16, 2010)

Ah I'm sorry if this is in the wrong place, I just thought it would be relevant due to the high exposure stem cell therapy has been getting in the news recently. The concept of our study in fact came from a BBC documentary about stem cell tourism, shown a few months back. There were recently quite a few articles in the BMJ and other reputed journals too, on this case specifically.


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 16, 2010)

Are there stem cell therapies available for diabetes? I didn't think there were as yet.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 16, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> Are there stem cell therapies available for diabetes? I didn't think there were as yet.



There's a company (think it's in Switzerland) that offer to preserve children's stem cells from their teeth in case they can be used in some future cure. I think it was Bev that wrote about it around a year ago.

Found the thread:
http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=2979


----------



## Northerner (Apr 16, 2010)

sjawad said:


> Ah I'm sorry if this is in the wrong place, I just thought it would be relevant due to the high exposure stem cell therapy has been getting in the news recently. The concept of our study in fact came from a BBC documentary about stem cell tourism, shown a few months back. There were recently quite a few articles in the BMJ and other reputed journals too, on this case specifically.



That's OK, I didn't move it as it will probably stay on the first page longer here than on the General Message board, which has quite a high turnover 

Wishing you every success with your research!


----------

